# Millie Pics.... at last



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are some pics of Millie at last.... vary in age really


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

58842_4834608747104_2128883092_n.jpg (61.9 KB)


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

some more pics x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

some more pics haha.....


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

the first one on 2nd batch is just after her visit to groomers omg i didn't think it was my dog.... she looked so different and we could see her face x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

the first one on 2nd batch is just after her visit to groomers omg i didn't think it was my dog.... she looked so different and we could see her face x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah pictures worth waiting for....Millie is really gorgeous! x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Jane.... she seems to have lightened in colour since her grooming... seems much paler in her face. we all adore her x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh Tracey she is stunning 

Def worth the wait!!! 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What age is Millie now? Lovely girl!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Thanks Jane.... she seems to have lightened in colour since her grooming... seems much paler in her face. we all adore her x


Their faces seem to fade fast. Biscuit had deep apricot patches around both eyes and through the top of his head which had pretty much gone by 6 months. Now the deep patches on his body have almost gone and his ears have faded too!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Miliie, Millie, what a pretty girl!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

hooray! Pictures of Millie!  She is just a total cutie pie, very very lovely furry poo face!


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Millie is 18 weeks now.... time flies xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahhhh thank you everyone.... she is adorable and such a clever girl. xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

At last! Awww, she is absolutely gorgeous, I love her little pretty face! Beautiful before and after her little groom. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful!! What a lovely coat she has x


----------

